# Espresso flavored cake?



## petespoiled630 (Dec 24, 2015)

Wanting to make a espresso flavored cake(batter) , I'm looking for some recipes, helpful Insight..


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

Just add espresso powder to any of your cake recipe. It's that simple.


----------



## petespoiled630 (Dec 24, 2015)

Pat Pat said:


> Just add espresso powder to any of your cake recipe. It's that simple.


How much espresso powder? I know it varies by taste, but would be a good starting point


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

One cake I make is a dry-ish vanilla cake in a tube pan. When cool it gets soaked with espresso or strong coffee mixed with rum. Then whipped cream is piped over the top and sides and is finished with chopped dark chocolate. 

Just an idea to consider. Would you like the recipe?


----------



## Pat Pat (Sep 26, 2017)

petespoiled630 said:


> How much espresso powder? I know it varies by taste, but would be a good starting point


I'd say as much as the main flavouring called for in your recipe. For example, if it calls for 1 tsp vanilla extract, then adding 1 tsp espresso power would be a good start.


----------



## theaterman (Oct 7, 2013)

Cafe01e_w.jpg




__
theaterman


__
Dec 6, 2016









petespoiled630 said:


> Wanting to make a espresso flavored cake(batter) , I'm looking for some recipes, helpful Insight..


I've tried various instants but the freeze-dried flavor always comes through unless the product is very complex with other flavors. I hate to add to the complexity of a recipe, but this worked very well for 2 types of buttercreams, and I've thought of using it for a basic cake flavoring:
My solution for a delicate coffee buttercream: (based on 'normal' being 24g coffee to 16oz water) Make a minimum 4x to maximum 8x concentrate, using milk at 195dF instead of water. Best results I had were with a standard French presse pot using a dark French or Italian roast. Use this concentrate as the liquid in the recipe.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Beautiful! And thanks for tip.


----------



## theaterman (Oct 7, 2013)

theaterman said:


> Cafe01e_w.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...


--- Caterer friend said I left out important point: the coffee-milk-concentrate must be cool before adding to especially an Italian meringue type buttercream where heat is already a problem. And I should add that a similar water-based concentrate can be diluted 1:1 with standard heavy syrup to make a dark colored but clean flavored brushing syrup for the insides of any dry Genoise type cakes.


----------

